# 

## Nick-From

,    ..        . ,  ,    .

      ()   : 
-       ,      %     ( );
-    ,               (           );
-        (- );

        ()   () ,      ,  %    .

 ,         :
-  ;
-  ,     ;
-  -   ;
-  -   ;
-   .

       ,      ,  ,        -   .         .           ,     .
    .

         .

           ,       ,       .

      ,  ,        -         ,        .               - ,              ,     ; 

        ,          , ..       % : 
-          ;
-           ,     ;
-      ,    -   .


       ,     ()        , ..        :
-          ;
-            ,     ;
-          -   .
-          -   .
-     -     .

----------


## Youlia

> ,      ,  ,        -   .         .


?

----------


## Nick-From

5      .

----------


## .

7  1937 . N 104/1341




. 5

----------


## Youlia

> . 5


    (   . 5)  ?   :Wink:

----------


## .

*Nick-From*,       ,  2-5, .    ... .
     -       .
     FAQ    :Smilie:

----------


## Nick-From

*Youlia*



> (   . 5)  ?




```
  ,         -   ,   ,       .         .       ;       .       ,     . ( 5).
```

 .         .


* .*
 :Smilie:    -   FAQ       SAP -  ,    :Smilie:     ,      -  .    , . ,     /...,         FAQ.




```
        ,          , ....
```

-       -             - ,    % -          (    ).

   ,   .

----------


## Alex_2008

1 8.1. . 
     " ,    "

mcao.ru/articles.php?id=1

----------


## Youlia

> .


,  43.   
3.      () ,  ,       (    ).    ,  , ,       .

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nick-From

)

----------


## Nick-From

** 

           . ..  ,       ,      ,      ,         . 

** 

   : 
_   ,       ,               ,           ,       (     )       ._
:  22  19/02

 ,  ,        ,       ,                     .            ,   .    ,         .

          : 
_     () ,      ,       (    ).    ,  , ,       ._
:  3  43  .

_ ,       ,   ,  ,                    ,     ,       . 3 . 43  .  ,         . 43      ._
:          (, )  ,      9  2005 .  N -40/3794-05-.

     ,         ,             25  .

      ,     ,          (),    .      ,     (     ,       ,     ..).

----------


## Nick-From

** 

       ( ). 
 ,     ()   ()     (, 3   , 24      ),    .        .  ,        (           ),      ,    ()      (),     ,    ,          .
 ,       (  , ),        .  ,    ()    (  , ),         .

:
_       (  ,   ),          ,                  .
     (  )                   (  )._
:  6  271  .

_           (   )          ,      () ,   ,    () ,    ().                 () ,    ._
:  2  280  .

:
  = 140 .
  = 100 .

) :         100 .     ,      ().
:    .   = 0 .

) :     15        100 .
:        . ,            .  ,      100 .,         (),    .  ,      ,     () ..     (   ).

) :    15        100 .
:        . ,           .  ,      100 .,         (),    .  ,      ,     () ..     (   ).

) :     15       120 .           20 .       25 .
:         (20 .). ,             (25 .).  ,     120 .,    5 .  , ..      ( ),       .

) :    15       120 .           20 .       25 .
:         (20 .). ,           .  ,     120 .,   5 .   , ..      (  ).
 , ,     113 .,  7 .     (20 .  , ,    13 .).
 , ,     130 .,  30 .     (20 .  , ,  30 .). *       20 .       10 .               ???*

) :    15       140 .           35 .       40 .
:         (35 .). ,             (40 .).  ,       -140 .,    40 .

----------


## Nick-From

** 

                      , ..      (    18.05.2006 N 03-03-04/2/143). ( 5)

       :
_   ,       ,            ,           ,       (     )       ._
:  22  19/02

-   **       - 365 (366)     .

     :
_   = (   ) / (    [    ])  _  
,      ,         (   ).

:
 16.01.2007       (/)   900000 .,    : 137288 .         1000000 .   : 11.01.2007.       .       31.03.2007.

:
                .      (  ). 
   = 11.01.2008  11.01.2007 = 365 .
  =   = 1000000  900000 = 100000 .
     = 16.01.2007  11.01.2007 = 5 .
  = 365  5 = 360 .
     ,         (   ) = 31.03.2007  16.01.2007 = 74 .

 ,   31.03.2007 = 100000 / 360  74 = 20555,56 .


-   * ,    *     365 (366)              .

    ,    :
_   = (   ) / (   + [      ])    _ 
,      ,         (   ).

_         25          ,           20.12.02 N -3-02/729 ( -  ),           ,     ()        .         ,       ,         ,     ,       (365 (366)              )._
:     -   14  2005   N 56-23225/04.

:
 16.01.2007       (/)   900000 .,    : 137288 .         1000000 .   : 11.01.2007.       ,    30.06.2007.       31.03.2007.

:
   ,                 .      (  ). 
   = 30.06.2008  30.06.2007 = 366 .
  =   = 1000000  900000 = 100000 .
     = 30.06.07  16.01.2007 = 165 .
  = 366 + 165 = 531 .
     ,         (   ) = 31.03.2007  16.01.2007 = 74 .

 ,   31.03.2007 = 100000 / 531  74 = 13935,97 .


-   * -  *  * -  *       - 365 (366)     .

    -        -    :
_   = (   ) / (    [    ])    _ 
,      ,         (   ).


-   **            ,   .

      :
_   = (   ) / (      )   _ 
,      ,         (   ).

----------


## Nick-From

*   ()* 

        : 
1)  58.2   91. 
2)  76.     91. 

..    ,       ,     ,     (     ),              76  (   58.2).

----------


## Nick-From

,   ,    :Smilie: 
    % 
    .

----------


## Alex_2008

> *   ()* 
> 
>         : 
> 1)  58.2   91. 
> 2)  76.     91. 
> 
> ..    ,       ,     ,     (     ),              76  (   58.2).


    .          ,     (     ). 
 76    ,        .
   "" ,          ,        ,   ,   76  58  .     (   ).

----------


## Nick-From

...  ...)
   ,       ,        .

----------


## Nick-From

:
     -  ** ,       .      ,       ()     .        ,     Alex_2008.

   -     , ..       .,      365     ?

       =    (     / 365)

 :  "      -  " - 15 .

----------

